# Look what I found!



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't find the lace sweater I was looking for, but look what my search turned up!

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/bamboozle-cropcardi.html

Virginia


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

i like that very nice


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

really cute thanks for posting ;-) I think, as you know how our list keeps growing.


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

Hi Virginia. I love this one. I have just bought some cashmere/wool blend and have been looking for a pattern to use it. Do you think that I could use it with this pattern? The gauge seems right but I'm not sure about the stretch in the yarn used, as mine hasn't any great give in it at all.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing...I like this.


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oooh - that's pretty!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oooh I like that a lot


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice. Like a lot of Crystal Palace designs. However, that Bamboozle wool is discontinued. I just looked at another pattern this week designed with that yarn. It is a bamboo/cotton/synthetic mix, DK weight I believe.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

just what I have been looking for.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Love it!

Thanks for sharing Virginia.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks like a older pattern. However it seems to be quite fashionable again. Perfect for today.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh that's nice!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it - on my "to do" list.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's going on my list to make for sure!


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice find! Thank you!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is really nice. I have been looking to start a new project and thanks to you I think I found it. Edith M


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

wow - love it!!!!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Love that, I saved it a while ago. There are some lovely designs in that site. 
I know the yarn is discontinued, but you can substitute as long as the gauge matches. Lots of beautiful yarns out there.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

It's beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Love it, made a paper copy, will start it before long.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a gorgeous sweater and hat set! I love it and have saved it to Favorites for another project to do. Thanx for sharing!!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I really love that sweater but I have never made button holes before, they intimidate me for some reason.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks good, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow that is really nice!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a lovely cardigan......now bookmarked!!!
Thanks for posting the link xx


----------



## eraineuk (May 3, 2012)

Hi, I have just finished a sweater/jumper with a slash neck & long sleeves in the lace pattern. Still waiting to be sewn together because a friend wanted an Aran cardigan. I found it was quick and easy to do. Yours, Ellen


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

beautiful site, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

annematilda said:


> Hi Virginia. I love this one. I have just bought some cashmere/wool blend and have been looking for a pattern to use it. Do you think that I could use it with this pattern? The gauge seems right but I'm not sure about the stretch in the yarn used, as mine hasn't any great give in it at all.


Annematilda, I wondered about the the elastic in the yarn, too. I have some that I ordered from Elann that I think will do in a royal blue. I'm not sure the lace will show up as well in the darker color, but I am going to knit a pattern swatch and see how I like it. I'm thinking that if the gauge is right, then the sweater will be, too.

I have almost never shopped for a special yarn to use with a pattern. I just use what I have or what I can get that seems to be similar. So far I've had very good luck.

An online knitting teacher (maybe Liat Gat) said that designers are given yarn by the manufacturers and that often, if they were choosing their own yarn, they would choose something else.

Good luck to you!
Virginia


----------

